# Hay storage floor



## sprout (Jan 1, 2018)

Hello all. Put up a 60x80 Morton for hay storage. Store small squares on pallets and get along quite well. Used 3/8 minus, ag lime, for the floor. Over time with all the travel in and out with the grapple, the highly traveled area has turned to dust. It can get quite dusty when filling the building. Any ideas on how to get it under control. Concrete is not likely to happen. Thanks


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Reclaimed asphalt is really good. Could put some what is it mag chloride like they use on dirt roads?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk sprout.....sounds like a nice building! I have heard of fellas putting used motor oil in a sprayer but I ain't personally done it, the well traveled areas are the worst. I have used my backpack sprayer with H2O and it worked for a minute, but it was short lived....Maybe I coulda continued spraying but I didn't, had to get hay loaded....I feel your pain tho, at dark thirty it's even worse, headlights don't work well in IFR conditions....
Once again, welcome to Haytalk


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Personally if I could afford it, I'd use what he ^^^ suggested, reclaimed asphalt. They're just kinda proud of the stuff down here...


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

In Iowa, where I'm originally from, gravel roads are common in rural areas and your house would get dusted when cars drive by. You could pay the county and they'd come put some kind of oil down on the road along your property and it would keep the dust down when cars drove by. I'm not sure exactly what they used, but some kind of oil on the floor (whatever is used for treating the roads) would fix your problem.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

They use calcium chloride here for dust control on roads.It works by drawing moisture to it,maybe not a good thing in a hay shed.It is also corrosive.

Soybean oil has also been used,more costly but totally organic.

Waste oil used to be used but is illegal to use on roads now.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://soynewuses.org/product-categories/dust-suppressants/

Might be cheaper just to by bean oil from a feed mill in 5 gal pails??


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

swmnhay said:


> They use calcium chloride here for dust control on roads.It works by drawing moisture to it,maybe not a good thing in a hay shed.It is also corrosive.
> 
> Soybean oil has also been used,more costly but totally organic.
> 
> Waste oil used to be used but is illegal to use on roads now.


I worked for a manufacturer years ago with about 260 acres covered by unpaved roads. They spread used or contaminated oil on the road and burnt the trash. EPA did not like either.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I am looking at my first hay shelter and the floor is in the planning stage. Would a thin layer of rock work?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Palmettokat said:


> I am looking at my first hay shelter and the floor is in the planning stage. Would a thin layer of rock work?


In our humidity, I haven't had much success.....a thick layer, 4" over a barrier would probably work for a while but the barrier is sure to be rendered useless in short order. I have dirt floors with a copious amount of loose hay with pallets and more pallets. Had a guy give me 30 pallets today....get this, he said "hey, I got some blue pallets that no one likes, if you want them you can have 'em"  Just have to be lucky sometimes....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Palmettokat said:


> I am looking at my first hay shelter and the floor is in the planning stage. Would a thin layer of rock work?


yes a layer of rock would work,its porous so the moisture will go down.I'm thinking about a 6" layer of crushed concrete in my next shed.Havent crunched the numbers yet.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

swmnhay said:


> yes a layer of rock would work,its porous so the moisture will go down.I'm thinking about a 6" layer of crushed concrete in my next shed.Havent crunched the numbers yet.


I have not gotten prices yet either but while rocks are shipped in here crushed concrete abounds. But was concerned about setting hay on such for feared it might push into or stick to the hay. This unknowing mind of mine thought might need say 2 to 3 inch rock to be safe from such. Looking for advice here also.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Palmettokat said:


> I have not gotten prices yet either but while rocks are shipped in here crushed concrete abounds. But was concerned about setting hay on such for feared it might push into or stick to the hay. This unknowing mind of mine thought might need say 2 to 3 inch rock to be safe from such. Looking for advice here also.


yea that's one of my concerns also,having it stick to the hay.Hay grinder guy wouldn't be to happy with rocks or concrete going threw grinder.


----------



## sprout (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks for the input. I always stack on pallets and it is the dust stirred up from driving in and out with the tractor and grapple I'm trying to get away from. I like the idea of used engine oil , how do I get it to go through a hand sprayer?? Thanks


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Palmettokat said:


> I am looking at my first hay shelter and the floor is in the planning stage. Would a thin layer of rock work?


What works well for us is a layer of 10 mil plastic on the ground then a layer of geotextile fabric topped with about 4" dense grade rock. The fabric keeps the rock from both puncturing the plastic and disappearing into the ground. Need to have enough time for the moisture to leave the dense grade before stacking hay the first time. Have part of one barn that we're still using billboard tarps as the moisture barrier with OSB boards on top so the stack wagon will pull out from under the load. That is hopefully going to get the plastic/fabric/rock this year.

Shelia


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I use 4-6" of 3+ over 4" waste rock (CA6). Then, once a year, I run my arena drag through it to level and loosen it up for air flow.

Ralph


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Up here the tractor wreckers give away calcium chloride as it is used in tires as fluid weight and they need empty them to sell the rims or tires. We’ve used some of it for dust control on the driveway but it stays wetter and more muddy after a rain. Just keep it away from steel and everyone will be happy


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Best my memory is where I worked did not spray it but used more a tube with holes drilled in it with only gravity to feed the oil. You could filter the oil and use a large nozzle or nozzles.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

sprout said:


> Thanks for the input. I always stack on pallets and it is the dust stirred up from driving in and out with the tractor and grapple I'm trying to get away from. I like the idea of used engine oil , how do I get it to go through a hand sprayer?? Thanks


It'll go thru it with no dilution necessary....


----------

